# British Reptile & Amphibian Society show 2012



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

BRITISH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY
Are pleased to announce their Reptile Meeting 
_TO BE HELD AT A NEW LOCATION._
Saturday 12th May 2012
AT
Castle Green Sports Centre
Gale Street
Dagenham, Essex
RM9 4UN
Café on site
Doors Open 10am to 3pm.
Featuring over 100+ Tables.
*You Do Not Have To Be a Member to Book a Table OR Attend the Show*
Private Breeders Selling *Captive Bred *Livestock
Commercial Traders Selling Live foods & Equipment
Ample *Free* Car Parking For All.
Entry Fees £2-50 Adults. Children £1.00.For Information on Table Availability 
E-Mail *[email protected]*​


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Table prices*

How much are tables and is there maximum amount that you can book?


----------

